# Жениться / вы́йти замуж > гомосексуальный брак



## dePrades

Я знаю, что мужчины женятся на женщинах и женщины выходять замуж за мужчин... но как вы говорите, если брак между двумя мужчинами или двумя жетщинами? Hапример...

1) Maксим женится на Олеги? или Максим выйдет замуж за Олега?
2) Анна женится на Ольге? или Анна выйдет замуж за Ольги?

Спасибо за помочь!


----------



## rusita preciosa

This is a very new concept and I'm not sure there is established vocabulary.

I'd say 

 1) Maксим женится на Олег*e* (prep.)
2) Анна выйдет замуж за Ольг*y* (accus.)
(please note that both sentences are in the future tense)

Maксим и Олег женятся
Анна и Ольга женятся

That's me personally - wait for more opinions.


----------



## covar

dePrades said:


> если брак между двумя мужчинами или двумя женщинами?
> !


Only "вступили в брак".
Максим вступил в брак с Олегом.
Анна вступила в брак с Ольгой.

"*жен*иться" means "получить (взять) *жен*у"
"выйти за*муж*" means "получить *муж*а" ("замуж" = "за мужчину")

В гомосексуальном браке нет понятий "жена" и "муж", есть только "половые партнеры".


----------



## igusarov

covar said:


> "*жен*иться" means "получить (взять) *жен*у"


For sure. But don't forget that other words derived from "жена" could also mean "getting married", and as such, could be used with both genders. Consider:

"Давай поженимся" = "Let's get married". A woman can say this just as well as a man.
"Давай замужимся" - WRONG, no such words.
"Анна и Олег поженились" = "Ann and Oleg got married".
"Мы женаты уже 2 года" = "We're married for 2 years now". Likewise, both man and woman can say this.
"Мы замужни уже 2 года" - WRONG, no such words.
"Я женат уже два года" = "I'm married for two years now". Only a man can say this.
"Я замужем уже два года" = "I'm married for two years now". Only a woman can say this.

Thus, for homosexual marriage, one can say:
"они поженились".

P.S. "жениться" and "выходить замуж" describe the process of marriage. Whereas "женаты", "поженимся" describe the completion of this process, i.e. the final state of being married. Isn't it symbolic that the marriage is a process that brings two different people through differently named ways to the same state, to the same whole (same words used for them both)?


----------



## covar

"они поженились" means "он женился на ней", а "она вышла замуж за него".

Максим и Олег поженились. - Максим женился на Олеге, а Олег вышел замуж за Максима? Или наоборот?


----------



## igusarov

На каком уровне мышления? Лексически "поженились" и означает "вступили в  брак" - то есть завершили некий взаимный процесс без конкретизации  деталей, перешли в состояние заключённого брака. Выражение "Х и У поженились" не меняет смысла при перестановке Х и У, и, таким образом, вполне подходит для обозначения симметричных браков.


----------



## Maroseika

На это можно посмотреть и иначе:

Жениться - вступать в брак (о мужчине)  (Ушаков, Ожегов).
Поскольку в данном случае оба мужчины, то оба женятся.
А у женщин, соответственно, наоборот - обе выходят замуж.


----------



## elemika

covar said:


> Only "вступили в брак".
> Максим вступил в брак с Олегом.
> Анна вступила в брак с Ольгой.



I agree.
Another option could be "заключили брак"
Максим заключил брак с Олегом (Анна - с Ольгой)


----------



## dePrades

Спасибо за ответи, знаю, что есть глаголи как "пожениться", что можно исползовать нейтрално. Но я хочу знать, как русские люди говорят предложении так как:

- Р. M. женился на неизвестном человеке? или Р. M. вышёл замуж за неизвестного человека?

 или вы просто и действительно уклонятся от проблемы и всегда говорите предложении так как:

Р.М. заключил брак с неизвестным человеком.
Р.М. вступил в брак с неизвестным человеком.

Только rusita preciosa и  Maroseika ответила, что я имела в виду. Пожалуйста разделяте свое мнение!


----------



## Maroseika

"Жениться", "выйти замуж" - обычная речь, "заключить брак", "вступить в брак" - официальная, канцелярская.
"Пожениться" - так говорят только во множественном числе, так что можно сказать, что двое мужчин или женщин поженились. 
Но как говорить о таком браке в единственном числе, пока не очень понятно, практика, думаю, не устоялась. Во всяком случае, "вышел замуж" звучит плохо и даже оскорбительно (в лучшем случае - насмешливо).


----------



## elemika

dePrades said:


> Спасибо за ответи, знаю, что есть глаголи как "пожениться", что можно исползовать нейтрално. Но я хочу знать, как русские люди говорят предложении так как:
> 
> - Р. M. женился на неизвестном человеке? или Р. M. вышёл замуж за неизвестного человека?
> 
> или вы просто и действительно уклонятся от проблемы и всегда говорите предложении так как:
> 
> Р.М. заключил брак с неизвестным человеком.
> Р.М. вступил в брак с неизвестным человеком.
> 
> Только rusita preciosa и  Maroseika ответила, что я имела в виду. Пожалуйста разделяте свое мнение!



Официально однополых браков в России вроде бы нет,
поэтому говорите, как считаете нужным;  вот пример:



> Если бы я был геем и хотел бы жениться [на ком-то] или выйти замуж [за кого-то], то я бы сразу пошёл в загс заключать брак с любимым человеком.


----------



## gvozd

dePrades said:


> Спасибо за ответи, знаю, что есть глаголи как "пожениться", что можно исползовать нейтрално. Но я хочу знать, как русские люди говорят предложении так как:



Я никогда не слышал, что говорят русские люди в таких случаях. Русский язык пока консервативен в этом отношении. Если я услышу: "Антон женился (вступил в брак) на Серёже (с Серёжей)", я буду хохотать дня три.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> "Жениться", "выйти замуж" - обычная речь, "заключить брак", "вступить в брак" - официальная, канцелярская.
> "Пожениться" - так говорят только во множественном числе, так что можно сказать, что двое мужчин или женщин поженились.
> Но как говорить о таком браке в единственном числе, пока не очень понятно, практика, думаю, не устоялась. Во всяком случае, "вышел замуж" звучит плохо и даже оскорбительно (в лучшем случае - насмешливо).


I agree with every word in this post. If in doubt, I'd stick with *жениться* for both male and female couples.


----------



## elemika

rusita preciosa said:


> I agree with every word in this post. If in doubt, I'd stick with *жениться* for both male and female couples.



_Элтон Джон женился на Дэвиде Фурнише_

В лучшем случае  напрашиваются кавычки:

Элтон Джон "женился" на Дэвиде Фурнише (= узаконил отношения с Дэвидом, зарегистрировал отношения с Дэвидом, сыграл свадьбу с Дэвидом, вступил в брак с Дэвидом.......)

_В 1984 году Элтон Джон женился на Ренате Блоель_ (без кавычек).

Это личное мнение.


----------



## sagittaire

elemika said:


> В лучшем случае  напрашиваются кавычки:
> 
> Элтон Джон "женился" на Дэвиде Фурнише (= узаконил отношения с Дэвидом, зарегистрировал отношения с Дэвидом, сыграл свадьбу с Дэвидом, вступил в брак с Дэвидом.......)



Кавычки здесь придают ненужный акцент - как будто действие было ненастоящим. Увидев такую фразу, как у вас, я истолкую ее как "вступил в (разовую) связь", а не как "вступил в брак".

Ориентируясь на то, что гомосексуалисты не делятся на "мужей" и "жен", а считают друг друга партнерами, я бы всегда говорила только нейтрально, без присвоения обычных гендерных ролей:
Сергей и Владимир/Ольга и Татьяна поженились/заключили брак/вступили в брак/зарегистрировали брак.


----------



## La Violette

sagittaire said:


> Вы ведь понимаете, что мы здесь говорим о заключении брака как о юридическом действии, а не о физической стороне отношений?


Однополые браки  во многих странах и заключаются в магистрате и имеют юридическое значение. Думаю не поженились и вышли замуж а именно заключили брак или попросту оформили брачное соглашение в магистрате.
Во * раписались*


----------



## Maroseika

La Violette said:


> Однополые браки  во многих странах и заключаются в магистрате и имеют юридическое значение. Думаю не поженились и вышли замуж а именно заключили брак или попросту оформили брачное соглашение в магистрате.
> Во * раписались*



Проблема в том, что "оформить брачное соглашение" или "заключить брак" - это не попросту, это не разговорное выражение, а официальное. Здесь же пытаются найти именно разговорное, обиходное, аналогичное "пожениться" или "выйти замуж", но, похоже, в русском языке такое название для гомосексуалистов пока не устоялось.


----------



## covar

Я уже предлагал выше менее официальное "вступили в брак" (это можно и не "заключая брак").


----------



## La Violette

Maroseika said:


> Проблема в том, что "оформить брачное соглашение" или "заключить брак" - это не попросту, это не разговорное выражение, а официальное. Здесь же пытаются найти именно разговорное, обиходное, аналогичное "пожениться" или "выйти замуж", но, похоже, в русском языке такое название для гомосексуалистов пока не устоялось.


Да, по русски не скажешь так просто, но и  там где я живу говорят* зарегистрировали брак*, именно так официально в разговорной речи,  не говорят вышли замуж и женились. Пока явление новое и слова нет подходящего.


----------



## Maroseika

La Violette said:


> Да, по русски не скажешь так просто, но и  там где я живу говорят* зарегистрировали брак*, именно так официально в разговорной речи,  не говорят вышли замуж и женились. Пока явление новое и слова нет подходящего.



Так говорят по-русски или по-фински?


----------



## sagittaire

> Проблема в том, что "оформить брачное соглашение" или "заключить брак" -  это не попросту, это не разговорное выражение, а официальное. Здесь же  пытаются найти именно разговорное, обиходное, аналогичное "пожениться"  или "выйти замуж", но, похоже, в русском языке такое название для  гомосексуалистов пока не устоялось.





> Да, по русски не скажешь так просто



В чем именно сложность?
"Поженились" как раз удовлетворяет обоим требованиям - и разговорное, и нейтральное.



> Я уже предлагал выше менее официальное "вступили в брак" (это можно и не "заключая брак").


Вы видите разницу в этих выражениях? Вступить в брак, не заключая брака, невозможно. Просто потому, что это полные синонимы. Не вводите в заблуждение людей, не владеющих языком.


----------



## La Violette

Maroseika said:


> Так говорят по-русски или по-фински?



 И по фински и по шведски я вам и перевела, так дословно.
http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samkönat_äktenskap
Там всё хорошо сказано.  Ну не одобряет у нас церковь, пока.


----------



## Maroseika

sagittaire said:


> В чем именно сложность?
> "Поженились" как раз удовлетворяет обоим требованиям - и разговорное, и нейтральное.


Сложность в том, что "поженились" не имеет единственного числа, т.е. нет пока общепринятого слова, применимого к отдельному человеку.


----------



## Maroseika

La Violette said:


> И по фински и по шведски я вам и перевела, так дословно.


Ясно. Я подумал, что вы могли иметь в виду, как говорят по-русски в ваших краях.


----------

